# Bad Bad Homebum



## wokofshame (Jul 18, 2011)

So I had too much time on my hands these last few days and I came up with making a remake of the song Bad Girlfriend,
preferably in music video form, there needs to be a fucked-up crazy lookin homebum dancing around in Ms Santa lingerie or maybe some naughty pink panties,
remake the lyrics like "Nobody knows where he got his shopping cart, he spent the whole day collecting cans,drank some dubra shit his pants, "
etc etc, this is where you come in
Can Anyone help me write new lyrics for the song?


----------



## wokofshame (Dec 7, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 7, 2011)

you crazy murt!!! let me know when you get the finished product, sounds like a funny idea


----------



## Land pirate (Mar 6, 2014)

Hahahahahhaaaa bump


----------

